# Windows Firewall turns off by itself



## anneeby

When I turn my computer back on after it goes into hibernation or is shut off I get a notice that my firewall is turned off. I have to manually turn it back on every time. This just recently started happened [about two weeks ago] for no apparent reason. I don't have any other firewall, my virus protection is AVG, and I have Ad-aware, Spybot Search and Destroy, and Spyware Blaster for spyware. I have run scans frequently and no problems show up. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Torazar

For starters, it was helpful that you mentioned you don't have multiple firewalls running simultaneously. 

Do you have Service Pack 2? If not, please specify what you have.

Does it say Windows Firewall is started in Services?

There is a specific malware that overrides Windows Firewall that you might have, which is the most common problem when this occurs. I know that scanning with BOTH Spybot Search and Destroy and Adaware WILL find it, but do it in Safe Mode only.


----------



## anneeby

I don't know where to find out if I have Service pack 2. On my old computer I had XP and it was listed in My Computer. I don't know where to look for it in Vista. 
What is the difference in scanning in Safe Mode and scanning in regular mode? Wouldn't any problems show up during a regular scan? Could you refresh my memory--what F key do I hit for Safe Mode?


----------



## Torazar

Alright, I apologize. I was assuming that you were working with XP. I am pretty sure Vista only has up to Service Pack 1 at the moment AND my previous response was incorrect due to the fact that I was under the impression you were using XP.

Quick question: Do you have Windows Live One Care installed?


----------



## anneeby

I don't think so. I don't have anything by that name listed in Programs.


----------



## anneeby

I ran a scan in Safe Mode for Ad-aware and Spybot. Neither of them came up with anything.


----------



## petronius

Your first step should be to look in Event Viewer for any events related to Windows Firewall. If it is stopping on it's own there is most likely something logged there about it.


----------



## anneeby

where is the event viewer?


----------



## Torazar

You can find it in the Administrative Tools in the Control Panel or off the Start Menu. If you frequently access the console you may want to create a shortcut to the Event Viewer on your desktop, making it a little more accessible.

To do this, right click an empty area on your desktop, point to New, and click Shortcut. When the Create Shortcut Wizard appears, type in the following path:

c:\windows\system32\mmc.exe c:\windows\system32\evetvwr.msc.

Click Next. Type in a name for the shortcut and click Finish.

Now when you need to launch Event Viewer, simply double click the icon on your desktop.


----------



## petronius

Vista is little bit different than XP so the easiest way to open it for the time being is to go to Start/Run, type eventvwr.msc and press enter.


----------



## Desie01

i have exactly the same problem as anneby!! her first descrption is also mine: ie. i have vista, AVG and Spybot. Firewall disables on its own every time pc goes nto hybernation or shut off. I've followed the thread listed above. My normal scans never showed anything and have just viewed eventvwr but have no idea what to do next.


----------

